# serval cubs



## animalsbeebee (May 19, 2008)

This is a picture of our beautiful new serval babies ,which were bred by us by our pair of servals


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

whats a serval?
sorry i sound like a complete numpty don't i!
what ever they are they are beautiful...


----------



## animalsbeebee (May 19, 2008)

They are a cat that requires DWA.


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

ah,....
how many do you have?
i know you keep several exotic species as i have seen your ads, is it a full time thing or do you have another 'job'?
and out of pure nosiness,,, whats your fave of your 'pets'


----------



## CreepyCrawler (Jul 11, 2010)

If I ever get a chance to keep a non domestic cat servals would be top of my list, they're fascinating and beautiful creatures. Hope to see more photos as they grow.


----------



## Elina (Jul 22, 2009)

I love them! They are SO cute!:flrt:
-Elina


----------



## philipniceguy (Mar 31, 2008)

animalsbeebee said:


> This is a picture of our beautiful new serval babies ,which were bred by us by our pair of servals
> 
> 
> image


stunning cats one day i'll get a dwa and get my self a few exotic cats:2thumb:


----------



## Devi (Jan 9, 2011)

I am sooo jealous right now. Please can I come and kidnap them? I promise to bring them back when they're big and bitey.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

animalsbeebee said:


> This is a picture of our beautiful new serval babies ,which were bred by us by our pair of servals
> 
> 
> image


Very cute! Servals are amazing animals! Are they being hand-reared?


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

Stunning animals. Cute babies but nothing compared to when they get their full growth!


----------



## animalsbeebee (May 19, 2008)

My favourite of our exotics is the snow leopard.

These servals are stunning as adults,our male is a real corker,quite large also.
These serval babies are not much smaller than lynx cubs which really surprised me.


----------



## kellystewart (May 11, 2010)

animalsbeebee said:


> My favourite of our exotics is the snow leopard.
> 
> These servals are stunning as adults,our male is a real corker,quite large also.
> These serval babies are not much smaller than lynx cubs which really surprised me.


I have to vouch for animalsbeebee's snow leopard (Bebe if I remember correctly?) She is absolutely stunning, truly magnificent as are all her animals! I was and am still very jealous hehehe


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

SNOW LEOPARD!!!! When can I come and visit you/your collection? Wow. I would love to be in a position where I could keep some bigger species of cats! Lynx are stunning too. I'm sure Sallie mentioned meeting one of your lynx? I've met an ocelot up close but he thought he was a domestic moggie. Big of a dopey sod that one!


----------



## Hammyhogbun (May 19, 2011)

They are just stunning


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

aww so cute are these being handreared or do the parents let you handle them


----------



## MaMExotics (Dec 4, 2010)

WOOW you keep snow leopard's you got a pic (and an address and what time you wont be in at :whistling2: ) nah really would love to see some pics


----------



## samurai (Sep 9, 2009)

I love servals giant ears as adults :flrt: and Lynx  i'd also love to see some pics of you're other cats and thier enclosures :mf_dribble: Are there any wild cats that can be kept without a DWAL?


----------



## Devi (Jan 9, 2011)

samurai said:


> Are there any wild cats that can be kept without a DWAL?


A number got taken off a few years back - Wild Cat, Geoffroy's Cat, Kodkod, Oncilla, Bay Cat, Sand Cat, Black Footed Cat and Rusty Spotted Cat.

The first two I've seen in the pet trade fairly frequently, and I saw a sand cat for sale recently too. Not 100% that was legit, but it may have been.
None of these are cuddly pets and imo shouldn't have been taken off, but if you have the right enclosure then you should be able to spot one.

ETA - the sand cat was a male at new world exotics so def legit and at £1000, a little cheap


----------

